# Meta forum?!?



## Desdichado (May 1, 2002)

Hey, for some reason I can't seem to find the meta-forum when I back out of this one...

Anyway, I'll put my question here, and if it needs to be moved, some friendly moderator can hopefully help me out.  The reviews page.  Does it need to have that dark background?  A lot of the color-text formatting in existing reviews is now nearly impossible to read.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2002)

When you back out make sure you end up in the main message boards and not the d20 system forums.


----------



## Desdichado (May 1, 2002)

Ah, that's the problem.  Well, can some friendly moderator help me out here and move the post?


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 1, 2002)

The main EN Boards page
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/index.php

should have a link to the Meta forum at the bottom:
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=35


----------

